# 30 And 50 Amp Electrical At Cg



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm upgrading from a Coleman pop-up to the Outback 21RS. My 21RS brochure states that it comes with a 30-amp power cord.

I noticed that many CGs have only 50-amp connections at their sites. Is there any issues using a 30-to-50 amp connector mentioned in some of the forums?

Since the 30-amp circuit breaker is in the electrical panel, will the cord handle the load from the site plug?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

The amperage is no problem for the wiring in the trailer. Your trailer will only draw the amps needed for each appliance you are using. So if you are running the ac, it will draw whatever amps are needed to run the ac. You will though need a 50-30 amp adapter which is just a short cord with a 50 amp male plug on one end and a 30 amp female plug on the other.

Congrats on the new trailer!!

Mike


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

If they only have a 50amp connection, you will need an adaptor. Your 21RS will work fine on the 50.









Bob


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

50 amp is no problem. You are still 30 amps though and you can't run 50 amps worth of appliances at the same time. Now, if someone could please explain this to my wife I'd appreciate it.


----------



## TheDoxieHaus (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys. I was wondering how that worked!


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

My buddies girfriends hairdryer might just draw 30 amps all by itself. The thing is HUGE!

Scott


----------



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi Mike [camping479],

Thanks for the information. I know it's kind of basic but I try to pay plenty of respect to electrical stuff.

I noticed you're been around the great lake area. We're camping in Michigan, Indiana, Illinois, Wisconsin, Minnesota, and South Dakota this summer. Any campground recommendations in Wisconsin, Minnesota, and South Dakota?


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

BaseCamp said:


> Hi Mike [camping479],
> 
> Thanks for the information. I know it's kind of basic but I try to pay plenty of respect to electrical stuff.
> 
> ...


BaseCamp,

not sure exactly what type of CG you are looking for. If you want all the amenities, others may be better able to help you, though our family enjoyed 'Don and Mayva's' and 'Kiesler's', both in minnesota, both very full service. I personally love state/national parks. less bells and whistles, more nature and solitude. If you are into that, i highly recommed Interstate State Park and Gooseberry State Park. those are my 2 minnesota favorites. Whitewater State Park and Itasca Stater Park are close behind. Whitewater is famous for 'paucity' of mosquitos all summer, which is very unusual for Minnesota where the mosquito is the state bird














.

happy camping.

scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I always carry a 30 to 50 cord
You just never know when it will come in handy

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

h2oman said:


> 50 amp is no problem. You are still 30 amps though and you can't run 50 amps worth of appliances at the same time. Now, if someone could please explain this to my wife I'd appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let her reset the fuse a few times and see if that helps.

Funny thing about the fuse is the GFI in our trailer controls mult outlets...and if you don't know this, it can be a long process trying to figure out why the plug in the kitchen isn't working, when the GFI in the bathroon had been blown.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> h2oman said:
> 
> 
> > 50 amp is no problem.Â You are still 30 amps though and you can't run 50 amps worth of appliances at the same time.Â Now, if someone could please explain this to my wife I'd appreciate it.
> ...


Happens to me constantly. We're on vacation. Why does she need a hairdryer in the first place? Why does the dryer, microwave, and tv need to be on at the same time? Why do I get bitched at for waking her up by coming back into the trailer to reset the GFI cuz my coffee pot won't come on? These are the higher questions of life, Outbacking, and everything.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

h2oman said:


> Why do I get bitched at for waking her up by coming back into the trailer to reset the GFI cuz my coffee pot won't come on? [snapback]89666[/snapback]​


Been there done that
Don't you hate when you have to wait even longer for your coffee









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

snsgraham said:


> My buddies girfriends hairdryer might just draw 30 amps all by itself. The thing is HUGE!
> 
> Scott
> [snapback]89499[/snapback]​


LOL

Thor


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

General guidance is that if you have 2 AC units you need a 50 amp circuit to run both. 1 AC unit, 30 amps is usually more than enough, as long as you leave that hair dryer at home.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Think of campground amperage as the amount of electricity that is available at a particular service receptacle. Most common are 30A and 50A. Since the Outbacks have a 30 amp service, this means is that you can get 30 amps of power through your power cable and main breaker without overloading. If you happen to be hooked to a 50 amp service, the campground is capable of supplying 50 amps, but you still are limited to 30 amps by the size of breakers and wire size in your Outback. The extra 20 amp rating of the CG does no harm (or good) whatsoever.

What you don't want is high or low voltage. Improper voltage is a big no-no.









Bill


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

[/quote]

Happens to me constantly. We're on vacation. Why does she need a hairdryer in the first place? Why does the dryer, microwave, and tv need to be on at the same time? Why do I get bitched at for waking her up by coming back into the trailer to reset the GFI cuz my coffee pot won't come on? These are the higher questions of life, Outbacking, and everything.
[snapback]89666[/snapback]​[/quote]

I think the aswers to these questions is obvious. Tell Buddy it's time to get a new girlfriend!
















Dan


----------



## glennbo (Jun 27, 2006)

cookie9933 said:


> Think of campground amperage as the amount of electricity that is available at a particular service receptacle. Most common are 30A and 50A. Since the Outbacks have a 30 amp service, this means is that you can get 30 amps of power through your power cable and main breaker without overloading. If you happen to be hooked to a 50 amp service, the campground is capable of supplying 50 amps, but you still are limited to 30 amps by the size of breakers and wire size in your Outback. The extra 20 amp rating of the CG does no harm (or good) whatsoever.
> 
> What you don't want is high or low voltage. Improper voltage is a big no-no.
> 
> ...


This is a good explanation of amperage. Now what I need to understand is, can I take the power cord that is attached to my 21RS and using a 15 amp male to 30 amp female adapter, plug it into my home electrical outlet and run the AC in the TT?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

glennbo said:


> cookie9933 said:
> 
> 
> > Think of campground amperage as the amount of electricity that is available at a particular service receptacle.Â Most common are 30A and 50A. Since the Outbacks have a 30 amp service, this means is that you can get 30 amps of power through your power cable and main breaker without overloading.Â If you happen to be hooked to a 50 amp service, the campground is capable of supplying 50 amps, but you still are limited to 30 amps by the size of breakers and wire size in your Outback.Â The extra 20 amp rating of the CG does no harm (or good) whatsoever.Â
> ...


A very definite MAYBE.

Refer to the post you quoted for the real answer. You should be fine for the amperage as long as you run nothing else but you need to see what the voltage drop is. So get a meter and check the voltage in the trailer once you fire up the AC. If it is over 110 you will be fine but if it is close to 110 you need to really keep an eye on it and what ever you do, don't run anything else. After you run a while the wires may warm up and this will increase resistance in the wire and will drop your voltage more so I would keep an eye on it every 10 minutes for the first couple of hours to see how it is acting. Also DO NOT ADD an extension cord, just go from the 30 male through the 30 to 15 adapter and into the wall outlet.


----------



## glennbo (Jun 27, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> glennbo said:
> 
> 
> > cookie9933 said:
> ...


I don't have a voltage meter yet. So what is this adapter doing? Is it bringing in 15 amps into the trailer and that is it? Is there another way to get the full 30 amps or more from my house electricy. Some other kind of cord ro adapter perhaps?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

glennbo said:


> I don't have a voltage meter yet. So what is this adapter doing? Is it bringing in 15 amps into the trailer and that is it? Is there another way to get the full 30 amps or more from my house electricy. Some other kind of cord ro adapter perhaps?
> [snapback]129543[/snapback]​


The only way is to wire a dedicated 30 amp circuit. If your main breaker panel is in the garage then you can do it for about $30, all you need is a 30 amp single pole breaker, some #10 wire and a RV 30 amp receptacle.


----------

